# Draw length?



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

wing span is only a good starting point. everybody is different. some will add a little length, some will take alittle length off. I happen to be someone who exactly fits my wingspan divided by 2.5 number. I found this out years ago, when I first learned about the wingspan draw length formula. I had my bow all set up to a comfortable draw length and was shooting just fine for years. then I learned about the wingspan formula, checked mine and my draw was exactly my wingspan divided by 2.5 . it really doesn't mean a thing, because the formula is just a decent way to find a good starting draw length. nothing is set in stone. very rarely, do people use the formula and then not make small adjustments after shooting for a while.


----------



## roberts.steve16 (Dec 25, 2019)

Yeah it feels like I like mine a little longer than my wingspan. Thank you for the response


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

there are other things to consider. if your stance is completely closed, line through ankles parallel to arrow flight. then you might like a bit more length and if you have a naturally open stance, line through ankles at up to 45 degrees to arrow flight, you might like a bit less draw length. be careful here to not get caught upwith too long a draw length being the reason you like a bit more closed stance. this is vey common. many people have their shoulders fully parallel to the line of flight,.....this causes a lack of tension in the shoulders and upper back. yu want your upper back to be at just a little angle to the line of flight, this allows you to build good tension in your upper back and shoulders which helps hold full draw solidly.


----------



## roberts.steve16 (Dec 25, 2019)

merlinron said:


> there are other things to consider. if your stance is completely closed, line through ankles parallel to arrow flight. then you might like a bit more length and if you have a naturally open stance, line through ankles at up to 45 degrees to arrow flight, you might like a bit less draw length. be careful here to not get caught upwith too long a draw length being the reason you like a bit more closed stance. this is vey common. many people have their shoulders fully parallel to the line of flight,.....this causes a lack of tension in the shoulders and upper back. yu want your upper back to be at just a little angle to the line of flight, this allows you to build good tension in your upper back and shoulders which helps hold full draw solidly.


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElMuercielago (May 26, 2020)

Great advice. Thank you as well!


----------

